# New Fox Litters



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Had a fox litter born on tuesday, 6 in total but only 2 females. Today had my first litter from my new trio, 4 in total and 3 girls! They dont look any chunkier than normal but i sware they feel it. Im realy chuffed now after yesterdays disaster.
my old blue girl, she has been company for my siamese buck and she had been with him for months and noting and was hoping she had gone barron in her old age but on friday i noticed she had got bigger. yesterday she had what looked like 9 but only 4 were alive. Yang who is in her group had attacked the litter (i know it was her as she has done it befor) I tryed to foster the only uninjured one of the 4 to the fox mother but today it had vanished so i guess they munched it. Yang also looks pregnant, i did have a young female in with them with the plan of them giving birth around the same time so i could foster yangs litter as she has the best shading of all my siamese but wont raise a litter but the young female kept her legs crossed. This is yangs last litter so if the foxes wont foster or yang kills them all befor i get to them ill never get any babies form her.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your litter! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear about your foxes; so sorry to hear the siamese aren't doing as well. Best of luck with both!


----------

